# A Christian's Pocket Guide about Jesus Christ



## a mere housewife (Sep 6, 2012)

I had the great joy of reading this book by Mark Jones when it was still in the works -- and it _was_ a great joy. This is an introduction to Christology which walks the reader through perhaps the richest area of theology: it does not stay at the most 'basic' level but explains aspects both of theology and theological development in history that were new to me but rewarding to understand. I think what I liked best about it was how much more human I understood Christ to be afterwards: able to sympathise with me in my human failures and weaknesses; having triumphed for me not by being a superman, but as I must learn (in Him) to triumph too -- by exercising faith and hope. And at the same time I understood more of his divinity: of his ability to keep me in the world and of the eternal and unutterable blessedness it will be simply to see him face to face. I do highly recommend it.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2012)

Heidi, thank you for the recommendation. This book sounds like something I would really enjoy and profit from. I will have to remember it for the future.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 6, 2012)

Denise, it should be available for purchase at church quite soon - this week or next, I think.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Denise, it should be available for purchase at church quite soon - this week or next, I think.


Good to know. Thanks, Ruben. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 6, 2012)

Denise I think you will love it as much as I did. I almost think Emily would, too.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> Denise I think you will love it as much as I did. I almost think Emily would, too.



Heidi, based on your review, I do think that it would be a very profitable study for the kids and I to go through in our morning bible study. I think that the older three would especially like to study Christology, as I know I would. Thanks again for bringing this to my attention.


----------

